# KY Snow Storm 'o9



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

http://s86.photobucket.com/flash/remix/player.swf?videoURL=http://vid86.photobucket.com/albums/k101/dccowboy32/0c5f3bdf.pbr&hostname=stream86.photobucket.com


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

LOL Nice video just wish it was longer!


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

I could only take so many pics lol i mean we are supposed to be working lol


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice pics. What size plow is that on there? I would guess a 7.5?


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

Did you end up with any ice out of the strom ?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

good video I like the end


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

yes its a 7'6''


----------

